# Seeking Northern Ireland vizsla Owners!



## KIM123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi there we are moving to the Co Down area of Northern Ireland next year and just wondering if there are any members that live in the area? We have a five year old female V who loves mixing with her own breed and would be interested in getting in contact  also keen to know of any dog sitters, dog crèche etc in that area. All advice or recommendations welcome


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, KIM123, and welcome to the forums!! I'm sorry I can't help you with any of your questions. (I live in Michigan, USA.) Hoping you will get helpful info from some other members, though.


----------



## KIM123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Awe hi there and thx for the the warm welcome  yes still early days but hopefully I will get some response. Thanks again


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2994.msg20079.html#msg20079, there's nobody on the user map from NI, but a search brought up this member. Welcome to the forum


----------



## KIM123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thx ever so much for ur help ;D


----------

